# Drake North Dakota



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok boys, serious question for you. Coming to North Dakota next week and we are staying in Drake (new for us). Just wondering if there are cafe's, bars, cash machines, etc in this community. Yes, I am asking for specific "x". Thanks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep, but I think only one of each! :wink:


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

Another NR looking for specifics......


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks guys. How about pull tabs? We seem to have a few guys that are destined to build a new playground in every community in the U.S.


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

Choclab, if you can't beat'em join'em. Us NDer's like that extra income for charity, the old wise tail of a couple of gentlemen that built the Fire Station in a town just SE of Drake in one afternoon at a local establishment.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Call the city of Drake and ask them would be best, I'm sure they have a website to find out who to talk to.


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Timber2005 said:


> Another NR looking for specifics......


Yeah, but he's looking for specifics on "where in ND to spend his money" No need to flame him for that


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

There are few certainties in life......Death, Taxes, and bars in small town ND! :beer: There is more likely to be a bar than a church


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

When growing up I lived in a town that does not show up on a small population map. It did not have any stores to buy food in but it did have a pub.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Call the city of Drake and ask them would be best, I'm sure they have a website to find out who to talk to.


 :lol: I think Drake has it's own area code too, so you can probably hook up with the Drake Hilton, Regency or Marriott. Or just call the local Cenex station/hardware store/liquor store/laundry/subway/.................. :lol: Don't get me wrong, I love that stuff out there.


----------



## r_b_burg (Dec 24, 2004)

This will be my second trip to Drake. We arrive 10/21. Last year there was only one bar, and they had tickets in the bar. There is a gas station right outside of town. Up town there is a small store, but don't be suprised if they don't have what you want, or only one of them, lol. There was a bank in town, but I'm not sure of the ATM situation.

Good luck!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.city-data.com/city/Drake-North-Dakota.html


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Goldy's Pal said:


> :lol: I think Drake has it's own area code too, so you can probably hook up with the Drake Hilton, Regency or Marriott. Or just call the local Cenex station/hardware store/liquor store/laundry/subway/.................. :lol: Don't get me wrong, I love that stuff out there.


 :lol: :lol:


----------

